# Sieht aus wie Spargel.....aber was ist das??



## rumbalotte (30. Apr. 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

meine Eltern haben uns einen Ableger mitgebracht....sie wissen nicht, was es ist und wi auch nicht.
Sieht ein bisschen aus wie Spargel...ist es aber definitiv nicht 

Soll eine Staude sein.  Wird ca. zwei Meter groß, hat große Blätter und weiße Blütenrispen.
Sie haben im Herbst immer ganz zurückgeschnitten....


----------



## ina1912 (30. Apr. 2018)

ich tippe mal auf die indische __ kermesbeere. Die Beschreibung passt jedenfalls auf die Pflanze. Allerdings sind bei meiner die frischen austriebe etwas knubbeliger. 

lg Ina


----------



## Anja W. (30. Apr. 2018)

Also ich tippe auf Japanknoeterich, ein invasiver Neophyt, der sich überall ausbreitet. Vorsicht, die starken Rhizome machen alles kaputt, was ihnen in den Weg kommt. Vor 3 Jahren freute ich mich noch über eine Stelle, die ich gefunden hatte, da ich die hohlen Stengel für Gestecke nehme. Jetzt ist das Zeug hier überall in Massen.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## ina1912 (1. Mai 2018)

ja das kann natürlich gut sein, die wird ja auch eher an zwei Meter hoch als die __ kermesbeere..  na ich hoffe für Dich, dass das kein Japanknöterich ist! in manchen Gegenden hat er die heimische Flora total verdrängt, zb an den Ufern sächsischer Bergbäche habe ich ganze Urwälder von dem gesehen, da krampft sich einem schon ganz schön der Magen vor Sorge zusammen.   

lg Ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Mai 2018)

Hi,

das sieht net nur aus wie ein Japanknöterich, sondern ist auch einer

die Pflanze ist übrigens in Europas schon seit rund 150 Jahren fest eingebürgert, ist also auch kein so "neuer" Eindringling

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Mai 2018)

.... aber Vorsicht, macht sich blitzschnell breit und man wird ihn kaum wieder los,
verdrängt auch gern andere Pflanzen!


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Mai 2018)

rumbalotte schrieb:


> meine Eltern haben uns einen Ableger mitgebracht....sie wissen nicht, was es ist und wi auch nicht.


http://www.fnp.de/ratgeber/hausundgarten/Was-der-Japan-Knoeterich-im-Garten-anrichtet;art349,2641610


----------

